# Totin your texas rigged decoys



## Ducker Rich (Apr 19, 2010)

How are you guys totin your texas rigged decoys to the blind? I'm thinking about getting a plastic sled, but I wanted to see if anyone has any better ideas. I've seen the small bags that have the hole in the bottom to pull the lines through, but they only hold a dozen, and we carry 7 to 10 dozen most of the time.


----------



## Levelwind (Apr 15, 2005)

That's the problem. Great for boat hunting, not so much for other, such as carrying on a 4 wheeler. 

I have been rigging my decoys a little different for 20 years. 3-400 mono but with strap weights or pencil weights to wrap around the neck. A loop on the bottom keeps the weights from sliding off. You can tie them together if you like (I don't) just let the lines dangle. Trow em in de bag. No tangles, when you take them out un "clip" the strap weight or pencil weight and let it slide down the line.

Realize you probably already have yours tied up but maybe not.


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Levelwind said:


> That's the problem. Great for boat hunting, not so much for other, such as carrying on a 4 wheeler.
> 
> I have been rigging my decoys a little different for 20 years. 3-400 mono but with strap weights or pencil weights to wrap around the neck. A loop on the bottom keeps the weights from sliding off. You can tie them together if you like (I don't) just let the lines dangle. Trow em in de bag. No tangles, when you take them out un "clip" the strap weight or pencil weight and let it slide down the line.
> 
> Realize you probably already have yours tied up but maybe not.


X2. Texas rigged works great from a boat but it became a hassle on enough hunts that I switched back to wrapping strap weights around the neck again. Easier to carry 3 doz per decoy bag that way.


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Hook them up a dozen at a time to a caribeaner(sp), and put them in decoy bags.


----------



## TXyakker (Aug 18, 2005)

*bag em*

x2 from El Capitan. I've got them texas rigged on 300lb mono, and I'll hook up 6-8 per carabiner and put them a mesh bag. Once they're hooked up, I tie one overhand knot down near the clump of decoys. There are still some minor tangles, but nothing close to what you'd get if a few individually wrapped decoys came unwrapped in the bag. They only get the overhand knot while in the bag, as at home i keep them hanging by the loops (no overhand knot keeping decoys together).


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

TXyakker said:


> x2 from El Capitan. I've got them texas rigged on 300lb mono, and I'll hook up 6-8 per carabiner and put them a mesh bag. Once they're hooked up, I tie one overhand knot down near the clump of decoys. There are still some minor tangles, but nothing close to what you'd get if a few individually wrapped decoys came unwrapped in the bag. They only get the overhand knot while in the bag, as at home i keep them hanging by the loops (no overhand knot keeping decoys together).


agreed, xcept I put a dozen on each 'beener.

works great for me.


----------



## bud1971 (Aug 10, 2009)

x3 on the carabiner...but we tie a granny knot real close to the decoys after putting them on the carabiner. Kinks the lines some, but eliminates tangles.

Sometimes I pull my trailer to the blind and I put a vertical piece of tube stock about 4' high to clip to on the trailer.


----------



## OUTLAW (May 26, 2004)

12-18 on a carbiner, then they go in a sled. put on 4 wheeler or drag. sled floats as I''m taking the groups out and setting them up. I didn't want to buy comercial sleds so I use two lg. plastic cement mixing tubs and use them. drilled two holes and run my rope thru. no problems so far. tubs work well for laying in muddy goose fields too.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

If it is a long walk I will usually put 1.5 dozen on each clip. Then I will put the lines 18 on each shoulder. I usually will clip the clips together by my chest and hold on there. If you hunt with 3 or 4 people you will have plenty of decoys. I also will tie just an overhand knot close to the bottom to prevent excess tangling of the decoys on the walk.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2009)

An old timer taught me this....Make a couple of decoys with electrical wire, single strand, instead of mono. Attach mono loops to the carabiner. Then twist the one with a with wire around the bundle of lines all the way to the bottom. This will leave each group as a solid bundle right up to the decoys. You can carry quite a few this way and they stay put on your shoulder.

When my boys were younger and could not carry much other than there guns, I would carry all the decoys by myself. I got a large plastic trash can and attached it to a pack frame. We had to go through a lot of reeds and cane to get to our spot and decoy bags did not work because they got hung up. You can fit quite a few decoys in the can as well as your gun, etc.


----------



## Ducker Rich (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks guys for the suggestions. I do use a carabiner for each dozen and tie a knot near the decoys, and get no tangles. It's just the pain of fitting them in the bag, pintails are the worst. Has anyone tried one of the new stand up bags with the spring type wire in them?


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

The sleds work great. That is what I use when I walk in.


----------



## david ellison (Nov 17, 2008)

i can not carry to much more junk on 4 wheeler ....


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

Salty Dog said:


> The sleds work great. That is what I use when I walk in.


X2

I do not even use a decoy bag. VERY heavy guage wire with an egg weight. When you are ready to pick up you just grab the weight as you pass each decoy and carry the weights in your hand dragging the dec's behind like a puppy on a string. Once you have a dozen or so you just tie an over hand knot in close to the dec's and you are ready to go! When you want to throw them out you just untie the knot and chunk! Quick and easy just like I like my women. :biggrin:


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Have any of you that walk into there hunts ever thought about doing the texas set up with the mono line, beeners, etc. but put the decoys in a mesh decoy bag but ran the line with the beener at the top through the opening at the top of the bag and cinch it closed? Or does it still tangle up?


----------

